# Beztēma >  Bīstamie piedzīvojumi un eksperimenti ar elektrību

## Ingus Siliņš

Ikvienam no mums ir gadījies radīt kādu īsslēgumu, uzspridzināt kādu elektrolītisko kondensatoru, diodi.... vai esat to darijis speciāli... te vieta, kur pastāstīt savus baisos eksperimentus un piedzīvojumus.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Esmu nejauši uzspridzinājis kādus 2 elektrolītiskos kondensatorus... vienreiz spēlējos ar elektrisko loku, ko ieguvu no sprieguma divkāršotāja... pēkšņi dzirdu, ka kaut kas tā kā cepas... laikam trafs svilst... jau sniedzos pēc kontakdakšas, lai to izrautu... ko līdz izrāvu... pēc sekundes atskanēja blīkšķis un visa uzparikte piepildījās ar baltiem dūmiem... kas kā liels mutulis uzkāpa līdz griestiem.... uzsprāga 50MKF 400V elektrolītiskais kondensators ar alumīnija korpusu...
ir arī sprāguši mazāka izmēra kondiķi...
agrāk ar ~12V spridzināju burkā KT315 tranzistorus un kvēlspuldzes kūpināju - ielaidu iekša gaisu...

----------


## Vinchi

Neko daudz nēsmu uzspridzinājis jo parasti darbojos tikai ar 5V

Vienreiz gadījās pieslēgt 3V krenu otrādi pie datora barošanas bloka. Bija tāds sprakšķis nedaudz dzirksteles un krenam pa vidu smuks krāteris  :: 
Dators uzreiz izslēdzās  :: 

Man fāteris stāstija atgadījumu kad viens kolēģis esot atnācis uz darbu ar apli uz pieres. Netīšām uzspridzinājis elektrolītisko kondiķi.  ::

----------


## juris90

ja man ari ir gadijies uzspridzinat paris elektrolitus kuri laikam no staveshanas mitruma uzspraga  ::  a vel as esmu mikreni uzspridzinajis eksperimentejot ar to netisham divus galus tai salaidu uz iso bet tad es tos atri atdaliju un acimredzot taja mikrene kautkas bija ari sagajis uz iso un kad man vinja darbojas es nepamaniju ka vinja ljoti strauji silst un tad vinja uzspraga paris daljas  ::   ::

----------


## kurlander

Man ir gadījies  6V sludzīti pieslēdzot pie 12V.

Jāpiebilst, ka spuldzītei biju nogriezis stikla kopolu, kvēldiegu biju iekausējis mazā trotila gabalā, un ievietojis 5kg amatola maisījumā  ::

----------


## dmd

un kas notika?
cik zinu trotils deg bez problēmām.

----------


## kurlander

tie 5kg amatola(trotila/amonija nitrāta maisījms) bija sapildīti metāla bugatierī (ugunsdzēšans aparāta korpusā).
zemē tika izrkata ~2m dziļa ala/bedre 45" grādu leņķī.
alas dibenā nolikts "bugatieris", virsū zari pēc tam akmeņi, tad atkal zari un tad zeme.
tad 3, 2, 1.......

zem šāda spiediena degšana pāriet citā stadijā un akmeņiem tiek pieškirta diezgan liela kinētiskā enerģija

----------


## Didzis

Elektrolītiskos kondensātorus es esmu ļoti daudz spridzinājis speciāli tā vienkārši izklaides pēc. Kad vēl mācijos un dzīvoju kojās, tas bija vesels šovs. Paņem vecu kondensātoru uz kādiem 100-400V un kapacitāti no 20-50mkF(lielāka kapacitāte sit ārā korķus). Pievieno kondensātoram pagarāku vadu, izliek aiz loga un sprauž štepseli kontaktā. Blieziens ir ne pa jokam. Visi pretējo koju logi pilni ar ziņkārīgiem meiteņu skatiem. Vienreiz dūzene pārtrauca mūsu nodarbi, jo laikam kāds bija pasūdzējies. Gribēja jau savākt, bet mēs skaidrojam, ka esam tos kondensātorus nopirkuši Prasmīgajās rokās(krievu laikos bija tāds nelikvīdu veikals) un tie izrādijās brāķi(krievu laikos tā bija parasta lieta). Nu tad mēs tā viņus testējam, krš brāķis , kurš ne. Neies tak istabiņā parbaudīt. Lūdzāmies un teicām, ka  studentiem tak naudas nav priekš jaunu detaļu iegādes. Tak noticēja, jo milicijā jau nestrādāja radiotehniķi, kuri saprastu, ka pie maiņstrāvas nedrīgst slēgt nekādu elektrolītisko kondensātoru, tikai teica lai vairāk tā nedara. 
Starp citu, vai esat mēģinājuši ar 220V tīklu lādēt parastu plakano batereju?

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Elektrolītiskos kondensātorus es esmu ļoti daudz spridzinājis speciāli tā vienkārši izklaides pēc. Kad vēl mācijos un dzīvoju kojās, tas bija vesels šovs. Paņem vecu kondensātoru uz kādiem 100-400V un kapacitāti no 20-50mkF(lielāka kapacitāte sit ārā korķus). Pievieno kondensātoram pagarāku vadu, izliek aiz loga un sprauž štepseli kontaktā. Blieziens ir ne pa jokam. Visi pretējo koju logi pilni ar ziņkārīgiem meiteņu skatiem. Vienreiz dūzene pārtrauca mūsu nodarbi, jo laikam kāds bija pasūdzējies. Gribēja jau savākt, bet mēs skaidrojam, ka esam tos kondensātorus nopirkuši Prasmīgajās rokās(krievu laikos bija tāds nelikvīdu veikals) un tie izrādijās brāķi(krievu laikos tā bija parasta lieta). Nu tad mēs tā viņus testējam, krš brāķis , kurš ne. Neies tak istabiņā parbaudīt. Lūdzāmies un teicām, ka  studentiem tak naudas nav priekš jaunu detaļu iegādes. Tak noticēja, jo milicijā jau nestrādāja radiotehniķi, kuri saprastu, ka pie maiņstrāvas nedrīgst slēgt nekādu elektrolītisko kondensātoru, tikai teica lai vairāk tā nedara. 
> Starp citu, vai esat mēģinājuši ar 220V tīklu lādēt parastu plakano batereju?


 Ar prieku gaidīšu stāstu par bateriju.... bet vai esi cepis cīsiņus un sardeles ar 220V ~ princips pavisam vienkāršs - ņem 2 dakšiņas un iesprauž katrā galā cīsiņam, bet pie dakšām pievieno vadus, kuru galā ir kontakdakša... ieštepselē un cīsiņš uzcepās dažās sekundēs... nepārcepini, citādi tas uzsprāgst un sāk dzirksteļot.... man tā gadijās... šo ideju aizguvu no viena bez tabū raidījuma...

----------


## marizo

Tas par cīsiņu ir labs!   ::  
Man kādreiz gadījās diezgan bieži korķus mājā izsist, bet nu jau eksperimenti pārgājuši jaunā kvalitātē un tā parasti negadās..
Vienreiz gan uz kkādas mazas plates pāris elektrolīti izsprāga.. Tā netīšām. Pats pārbijos no tā būuuu..  ::  Biju otrādi ielodējis.
Un tad vēl pirmoreiz ar SG3525 augstfrekvences impulsu barokli kad eksperimentēju, divi MOSFETi izsprāga. Arī pokš ne pa jokam. Iemeslu gan nezinu, toreiz visu izārdīju un sāku no sākuma. Tagad vairs neeksperimentēju ar slēšanu pa tiešo pie akumulatora  :: 
Nu jā... Ir arī gaismas diode degusi ar liesmu  ::

----------


## Neatkarīgais

man ir gadijies uzspridinaat vairaakus elektroliitus, kaadas 4 mikrenes, salaist + - 30 v uz iiso (smuka dzirkstele)  ::  un vairaksas reizes esmu dabujies ar 220

----------


## GEmachine

Esmu darījis tieši tā pat kā Didzis, proti ar štepseli un aiz loga. Kādreiz mātes brāļi savā jaunībā bija tādu komutatoru uztaisījuši ar slēdziem un daudziem kontaktiem (katram kontaktam savs slēdzis) Tajā spraudu parasti vairākus kondierus, un tad slēgā tā lai tie kondi viens pēc otra jobnī ārā. Efekts labs! Ir arī sabeigtas detaļas, pievadot tām pārāk lielu štromu, daži īssavienojumi, kas to var atcerēties vispār visu. Protams kādreiz ir gadījies arī no štroma atrauties. Vislabāk palicis atmiņā nejaušs pieskāriens 3fāzu slēdzim ar plaukstu pie visām 3fāzēm un 0 reizē. Bet laikam jau cilvēks jo vecāks, jo prātīgāks/uzmanīgāks paliek, jo pat neatceros, kad šādi negadījumi pēdējo reizi atgadījušies.

P.S. Drošība un veselība vienmēr pirmajā vietā

----------


## Athlons

::  es gan tik vienu elektrolītu esu uzspridzinājis...
kkas man toreiz nepatika uku-020 barošanas sistēmā (+/-12 V)...
izlodēju vienu kondieri un pieliku viņu kkā savādāk... nekas negāja...
nu ta ielodēju jamo atpakaļ... ieslēdzu - OOO skan... apsēdoes baudu skaņu...
pēc pāris min - blaukš... un klusums... gandrīz bikses pieliku...   ::  
izrādās otrādi biju ielodējis atpakaļ...   ::

----------


## Mairis

Es agrāk experimentēju ar vienu trafu! Vinam bija 12v un 12A!
Es visus nevajadziigos suudus, ko atradu metu vinam klaat! Visu dienu istaba smirdeeja! 
Peedejais experiments bija nesen, vienam 50A trafam metu vadus uz iiso lai paarbaudiitu ampeermetru, dzirkstele  bija normaala,bet nekas slikts nenotika!!!!

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

pulkstenja baterijas ari labi spragst, ja pie 220V piemauc klat!  :: 
Beefy

----------


## GuntisK

Reiz lodēju parastās pulksteņa baterijas-arī uzsprāga.Lodēju apmēram 3 sekundes.  ::  Tā ka diezgan ātri jāveic tā lodēšana..  ::

----------


## kamis

es arī spridināju pulksteņa bateriju to karsējot virs liesma

kad es laboju y7111 man elektrolīts pirkstā trāpija un bija pušums

kad laboju citu y7111 es to pieslēdzu pie 220 un sāka nežēlīgi dzirkstaļt , korķus neizblieza, tā bija pamatīga dzirkstale viss barošanas bloks bija nokēmis     
 ::   ::   ::   ::   apmēram tik lieka tābija
ka bija vainīgs  ::   ::  kā zinām vissām rrr ir 220 štepselis ne vads
tur kur to štepseli sprauž tur divas metāla tapiņas kas novada elektrību iestiprinātas getinaks plāksnē 
 ::  getinaks plāksnīte vadīja elektrību un laida 220 uz īso un rezultātā baigi dzirkstaļojs

man ir tāds mazs 12v 50w un metu viņam klāt vissu ko nevajag
pimetu gaismas diodi tai iekšā sāka dekt curums... tā sprāja un iesorāga man virs acs un piedega 
vēl es ar to barokli dedzināju gaismas diožu kājas   ::  salaiž uz īso ar kāju starpā un kāja skūst

elektrolītus man arī patīk spridzināt , salodēju šito

dažādu voltu elektrolīti virknē tos jāieliek pudelē un jāpieslēdz pie barokļa 3-100v un jēnām jāpaaugstina volti

----------


## ezis666

kondensatori ir pāris sprāguši, vecie bez drošības vārsta, pilna istaba ar dūmiem un drazu, veselu dienu tīriju.
Ir IRF064 deguši ar liesmu, mikroshēmas svilušas.
pēdējās izklaides- uz  9A Latra gredzena uztīts 12 vij. sekundārais pirksta resnumā un dedzxinātas skrūves un drātis.
6mm dzelzs drāts 9V@450A sadeg pa 3-4s

----------


## Mairis

> kondensatori ir pāris sprāguši, vecie bez drošības vārsta, pilna istaba ar dūmiem un drazu, veselu dienu tīriju.
> Ir IRF064 deguši ar liesmu, mikroshēmas svilušas.
> pēdējās izklaides- uz  9A Latra gredzena uztīts 12 vij. sekundārais pirksta resnumā un dedzxinātas skrūves un drātis.
> 6mm dzelzs drāts 9V@450A sadeg pa 3-4s


 Nu man jau liekas ka tu dirs!
Kur tu vareeji raut 450A un cik tad tev resni vadi tur bija, lai vareetu dedzinaat 6mm draati???

----------


## GuntisK

Nu 450A Ezis666 trafam varbūt arī nav, bet kādus 160A var iegūt. Paskaties kādu es uztinu uz 9A LATRa.  ::  

 ::  Ar šo arī tika padedzināt vadus-diametrā ap 4mm.  ::

----------


## Mairis

> Nu 450A Ezis666 trafam varbūt arī nav, bet kādus 160A var iegūt. Paskaties kādu es uztinu uz 9A LATRa.  
> 
>  Ar šo arī tika padedzināt vadus-diametrā ap 4mm.


 cik ta shis dod laukaa???Metinaat nevar???

----------


## GuntisK

Tas arī ir metināšanas transformators!   ::  Ārā dod ap 140-160A pie sprieguma 32v.Domāts viņš manam jaunajam metināšanas pusautomātam.  ::

----------


## Mairis

elektriibu jau vins maz eed!!!!

----------


## GuntisK

Daudz neēd -tas tiesa.  ::

----------


## kamis

taisīju savu pastūzi 

šo pašu
http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/kamis/el...1173826800.jpg

kad tas bija ieslēgts pieskāros pie abiem radiātoriem vienlaicīgi un tā norāvos ka vairāk negribēju

tur 90 volti ir

----------


## ezis666

> Nu man jau liekas ka tu dirs!
> Kur tu vareeji raut 450A un cik tad tev resni vadi tur bija, lai vareetu dedzinaat 6mm draati???


 Dirs pats  :: )
bija 14 vijumu 20mm2 lokama kabeļa tinums, mērīts tika ar mastech klampmetru
450A ir tikai 2x pārslodze, 9A Latrs tur līdz 25A primārā tinumā.Īslaicīgi, protams.

----------


## malacis

Varu arī es izstāstīt, jo tam nedarbam cerams tagad noilgums iestājies..

Bija man kādi 10 gadi, vecāki uzdāvināja bērnu dzelzceļu. Tādu, kas ar baterijām gāja, elektrību pa sliedēm pievadīja. Nelaime tā, ka baterijas ātri beidzās un es izdomāju taisīt sprieguma pārveidotāju. Kā tagad atceros savu domu gājienu - tīklā ir 220V, man vajag 4.5V (plakanā baterija). Tātad lieko elektrību kaut kur jānovada. Ņēmu resnu naglu un liku virsū ienākošajiem vadiem. Domāju, ka liekā elektrība ies caur naglu un pāri paliks tik, cik vajag vilcieniņam. Kā slēdzu iekšā, dzirksteles vien nošķīda (perfekts īsslēgums taču), korķi ārā un es pats nobijies štukoju, kas nogājis greizi manos aprēķinos.  ::

----------


## kamis

> Domāju, ka liekā elektrība ies caur naglu un pāri paliks tik, cik vajag vilcieniņam.


 domu gājiens ju pareizs tikai kādi slodzei jābūt lai no 220 nodzītu 215v nost  ::  lielai

šābu paņēmienu varbūt var pielietot ar bateriju - īslaicīgi

----------


## GuntisK

> Domāju, ka liekā elektrība ies caur naglu un pāri paliks tik, cik vajag vilcieniņam. Kā slēdzu iekšā, dzirksteles vien nošķīda (perfekts īsslēgums taču), korķi ārā un es pats nobijies štukoju, kas nogājis greizi manos aprēķinos.


 Oriģināli!  ::  Vilcienītis drošivien bija PIKO ražojums?
Nupat atcerējos kā man gāja.  ::  Es kādreiz biju salicis visiem zināmo multivibratora shēmu uz divām lampiņām un diviem MP42 traņiem. A paštaisītajam barošanas blokam "klemmes" bija no veca jaudas regulatora, tātad identiskas sienas rozetei.  ::  I multivibratoram kāreiz ieliku nevis divus atsevišķus vadus, bet gan elektrības vadu ar visu štepseli (ērti bija: atzīmēji uz štepseļa kur ir + un - un spraud blokā iekšā). Atbrauca ciemos brālēns -kamēr pēc kaut kā gāju, tas gudrinieks ņem un to štepseli rozetē iebāž.  ::  Rezultāts: īslaicīgi nebija elektrības,sprāguši kondieri un traņi kā arī bēdas par sabojāto konstrukciju.  ::

----------


## kamis

> Atbrauca ciemos brālēns -kamēr pēc kaut kā gāju, tas gudrinieks ņem un to štepseli rozetē iebāž.  Rezultāts: īslaicīgi nebija elektrības,sprāguši kondieri un traņi kā arī bēdas par sabojāto konstrukciju.


 ja nav tavs un nezini vispār kastas ir labēk klāt neķerties

eju raķešu kosmisko modelku pulciņa tur ļoti trausli modeļi un pirmais noteikums skatās ar acīm un ja neskatās ar acīm nākamreiz skatās ar zilām acīm

----------


## edgars

Kad man bija kādi 10 gadi, tad es eglīšu lampiņu virtenes spuldzīti vienu pašu pievienoju pie 220v: Rezultāts: zibspuldzei līdzīgs gaismas uzliesmojums, skaļš paukšķis un izsisti korķi.
Kādus 2 mēnešus atpakaļ gribēju nomērīt trafiņam voltus un iespraudu rozetē, bet jamais sāka čurkstēt un nežēlīgi dūmot, pie reizes izsitot korķus. Vispār tās reizes cik esmu izsitis korķus bez nekādiem blakusefektiem, nemaz nevar saskaitīt.

----------


## kamis

> Vispār tās reizes cik esmu izsitis korķus bez nekādiem blakusefektiem, nemaz nevar saskaitīt.


 priekš tiem eksperimentiem jāierīko rozete kurā 220 iet caur spildzi   ::  ja ir īsas iedegas spuldze

----------


## dmd

un jēga?
ja ir īsais, izbliež korķus. 
iespējams pirms vēl spuldze iedegsies.

----------


## marizo

> un jēga?
> ja ir īsais, izbliež korķus. 
> iespējams pirms vēl spuldze iedegsies.


 Domā līdzi! Ja spuldzi ieslēdz virknē ar "nezināmo veidojumu", tad korķus jau nu izsist nevar!

----------


## Neatkarīgais

un ja vel pats patrapies virknē? korķus nesit, spuldze deg un kraties kamer psc  ::  labak lai izsit un i dorši  ::

----------


## marizo

Ja grib nagus kaut kur piebāzt, tad tam nav vajadzīga ne spuldze, ne īsais.. Un tas, ka Tu piebāzīsi nagus kaut kur, korķus neizsitīs..
Bet vispār jau laikam ir kaut kādi strāvas noplūdes aizsardzības automāti, kuri atslēdz tīklu, ja strāva abos vados atšķiras >30mA.
Vai arī lieto atdalošo transformatoru.

----------


## Didzis

Kvēlspuldze virknē ar pārbaudāmo iekārtu ir ļoti laba lieta. Es faktiski nezinu labāku metodi kā palaist impulsu barošanas blokus televizoriem. Ja impulsniekam viss kārtībā, tad lampa nedaudz kvēlo, bet, ja kas noiet greizi tad, tā uzdegās pilnā spožumā, bet traņus vismaz neizbliež. Tikai uz drošinātāju paļauties nekad nevajag. Drošinātājs ir pati pēdējā detaļa kura sadeg elektroniskajās ietaisēs- tas ir elektronikas pamatlikums  ::  
Bērnībā izlasīju grāmatā, ka neona spuldzīte noder kā 220V indikātors. Kautkā tekstā neievēroju, ka virknē vajag ielodēt pretestību. Nu tad es arī pieslēdzu neona spuldzīti pa tiešo pie 220V. Pēc tam vēl labu brīdi, aizverot acis, varēja redzēt "zaķīšus". Toties no bailēm, ka dabūšu pērienu, iemācījos "lāpīt" drošinātājus sadales skapī.

----------


## Texx

Kad vēl pamatskolā mācījos mums skolā bija cieņā ņemt līdz nepolāros kondensatorus, starpbrīžos izlādēt uz klasesbiedru miesām  ::  Man arī tādu vajadzēja. Tolaik man nekāda skaidrība par kondensatoru atšķirībām nebija un es no kaut kāda veca televizora izņēmu vienu polāro elktrolītisko kondensatoru, pievienoju vadus un metos pie kontakta testēt. Jāatzīst, ka baigi labi un skaļi uzsprāga.

----------


## Velko

Bērnībā biju "pļirkšķu" fans. Braucamie aparāti sākot no Gaujas un beidzot ar Riga-13 (D4 - D8 motori). Biju "pirmais puisis ciemā" (jā, tas bija ciems dziļos laukos) ar to, ka mācēju noregulēt aizdedzi. 

Protams, neskaitāmas reizes esmu "norāvies" no svečvada. Tomēr no tā visa vislabāk palicis atmiņā viens notikums: atdzīvinu "Samuraja" (tā mans draugs sauca savu vectēvu) Gaujiņu, izbraucu uz ielas, uzberu gāzi un pēkšņi jūtos apjucis - sajūga "ručka" man dod pa nagiem. Protams, atlaižu sajūgu un ļauju tam ķēmam "nosprāgt". 

Beigās izrādījās, ka svečvads nolidojis no sveces un nonācis stipri tuvu manai kājai. Kāpēc sajutu elektrību nevis pie kājas, bet pie rokas, vēl joprojām paliek noslēpums.

----------


## ralx

Tas veel krievu laikos bija, sameistaroju tumbinju no tam laikam deficīta Melodijas skaļruņa (10W) un pīkstuļa. Tākā visādi savienojumu bija deficīts, tad tumbinjas vadaa ieliku radiotočkas štepseli un pastiprinātājā arii. Bet tto stepseli vareeja iedabuut 220V rozetee arii. Nu peec gada es to arii nejaushi paveicu.... NU tas tik bija basiņš!!!!!! Zheel ka tikai vienreiz.... skrandas un duumu arii pilna istaba...

----------


## MONKEY

Jā visādas izpriecas jums bijušas. Es gan nereizi neesu neko tādu izdarijis vai norāvies pa pirkstiem. Tikai vienreiz dabuju mazliet pa pirkstiem no RRR melodijas 101 - stereo gala pakāpes. Pilnīgi brīnos kur man šitā ir veicies nereizi nedabūnot ar 220 u.t.t. Tiešām  brīnumaini, neko tādu neesu izdarijis, kamēr jums te visādi atgadijumi.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Svalkā atradu sadauzītu AM radioaparātu uz tranzistoriem - VV, GV, un IV diapazoni, izņēmu shēmu arā no vraka.... un mājās piemetu pie 9V ooo strādā un skan... Kādu vakaru mans brālis pagrabā tusējis un mēģināja pats paklausīties rādio un minēto shēmiņu piegrūda pie 220V... gāja uguņi un dzirksteles pa gaisu un izšāva korķus... rādžiņš pa galam, tikai detaļas šādas tādas der...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Te labi video:
http://www.youtube.com
meklētājā uzraksti
exploding transformer
electric arc
exploding capacitator
tesla coil
utt

----------


## Vikings

Tā visa paraustīšanās un spridzināšana ir prikolīga līdz brīdim, kad neuzmanības dēļ kaut kas ļauns notiek. Labāk uzmanīties un padomāt lai nekas tāds nenotiek nekā notiek un pēc tam tas sāpīgi jānožēlo. Nesaku to pārgudri runājot, bet tādēļ, ka pats strādājot ar domu "A man taču nekas nenotiks" tiku pie līka pirksta, kuru nevaru normāli locīt, tagad pirms ko bīstamu daru kārtīgi apdomāju kā to darīt lai tiešām nekas nenotiktu...
Te bilde pēc operācijas, lai pārdrošos pabaidītu...

----------


## juris90

> Tā visa paraustīšanās un spridzināšana ir prikolīga līdz brīdim, kad neuzmanības dēļ kaut kas ļauns notiek. Labāk uzmanīties un padomāt lai nekas tāds nenotiek nekā notiek un pēc tam tas sāpīgi jānožēlo. Nesaku to pārgudri runājot, bet tādēļ, ka pats strādājot ar domu "A man taču nekas nenotiks" tiku pie līka pirksta, kuru nevaru normāli locīt, tagad pirms ko bīstamu daru kārtīgi apdomāju kā to darīt lai tiešām nekas nenotiktu...
> Te bilde pēc operācijas, lai pārdrošos pabaidītu...


  ::  kaa to tu dabuji gatavu?

----------


## Vikings

Tas gan nebija saisītits ar elektrību, bet tāpat bija rupjš drošības tehnikas pārkāpums, ieliku lai citiem parādītu, ka "Man nekas nenotiks" vienu reizi var arī nenostrādāt. Būtu jau labi, ja visi to saprastu, kad viņiem to pasaka, bet arī ar mani bija tā, ka bija vienalga kamēr nenorāvos...

----------


## marizo

Pēdējā laika jaunumi:
viens krievu laika oscilis "piedega", jo iekšā bija salidojušas nokniebtas rezistoru kājas;
nokūpēja regulējama U un I barošanas bloka ar visādām aizsardzībām šunta rezistors 0,1Om pie 20V/2A (max baroklim 35V/5A). Iemesls gan neskaidrs, bet ir aizdomas, ka tas dēļ tā, ka testēšanai pieslēgtais impulsu barošanas bloks bija bez lielas kapacitātes ieejas kondensatora un strāva tika patērēta ar baigiem pīķiem. Tā varētu būt, ja A-metrs rāda tikai 2A?
Nu jā, es jau te iesāku - varbūt tiem piedzīvojumiem klāt var pievienot arī tīšām un netīšām sabojātās lietas.  ::

----------


## parols

kadreiz stradaju ar elektrolītiskajiem kondiķiem kam bija apzīmēts + pols,bet kad patrapijas paris tadi kam apzimets - pols tad izstabā parādijās baigākā svilpoņa un drīz vien kondiķi palika bez korpusa(metāla augšas aizlidoja,nezināju ka tā var atgadīties).........
viens mīnus gan ir: izstaba vel ilgi smirdeja.......

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Pa brīvdienām ar 220 V spridzināju vecos elektrolītus.... spridzināju plastmass pudelē... , lai neizsistu korķus, virknē ieslēdzu balasta droseli ar 2,5...3 A īsslēguma strāvu...

----------


## Raimonds1

trafs 220/220 ar galvanisko atsaiti laikam ir labaakais pasaakums

----------

